# red white and blue tires



## JAF/CO (Oct 28, 2017)

i want a pair of these tires


----------



## keith kodish (Oct 28, 2017)

JAF/CO said:


> i want a pair of these tiresView attachment 699318



Wow! Never seen these before! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Muleman121 (Oct 28, 2017)

keith kodish said:


> Wow! Never seen these before!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




They were on Ebay several years ago. I'd bet a few Caber's have some packed away 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## detroitbike (Oct 28, 2017)

Sweetskinz they were called.
  Company is defunct


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 29, 2017)

JAF/CO said:


> i want a pair of these tiresView attachment 699318



The guy was set up right next to @bicycle larry at Memory Lane.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 29, 2017)

JAF/CO said:


> i want a pair of these tiresView attachment 699318



hay jef my buddy duke has those tires . we share the same spot . I think he still has them ,


----------



## Muleman121 (Nov 3, 2017)

bicycle larry said:


> hay jef my buddy duke has those tires . we share the same spot . I think he still has them ,




Can you put me in touch with him? Want to buy a pair. 
 Muleman121


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PlasticNerd (Nov 3, 2017)

JAF/CO said:


> i want a pair of these tiresView attachment 699318



Wow, I’d take a pair if they’re available also !!! Pretty cool


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 3, 2017)

I think @JAF/CO should have first shot.he kinda started the ad.


----------



## UncleRemus (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi , The Red White & Blue Tires in the picture are mine . They are not for sale . I'm using them on a project . If I run across any more of them , I'll let ya'll know .


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 4, 2017)

There's a dude on RRB...lookin for a set also been lookin for awhile..


----------



## easyrider (Nov 4, 2017)

I want a pair to


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Nov 22, 2017)

For what its worth, they were produced by a company call SweetSkins that as mentioned, is no longer in business. I believe they went out of business in '03 or so, and the red white n blue tires pictured were produced in '01- '02. They made them in a cruiser and mountain tread. 
The silver between the red and white is 3m reflective. Pretty cool tires.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 23, 2017)

They are crazy cool! I'll take a pair also (although I don't have the proper bike to put them on).


----------



## Muleman121 (Nov 23, 2017)

I have just the right bike for a pair of those! Frank at Cyclone Coaster has a very cool Cleveland Welding patriotic bike with a pair on it.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Nov 24, 2017)

kinda wish someone would re-pop these. 
Took me two years to find a pair. 
And the cost was comparable to the tires on my car.


----------

